# Fry grow out tank or Breeder net?



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the best way to raise fry? Have a seperate tank for fry growout and pray that the water is exactly the same or use some type of containter that attaches to the main tank?

Can anyone reccomend a hang on tank container big enough for fry, time outs for mean fish, ect?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

extra 10 gallon tanks.

just need to keep a sponge filter in your main tank so you can move it to the fry tank for bio filtration...same with the time out tank. keep empty in storage and fill as you need them


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Would be totally up to you.
If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind having something extra in your tank, a hang on nursery would certainly be the easiest.
An extra tank for the holding fish would work just as well.
Just a bit more equipment and work.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

I think this depends on what kind of fish you keep. The breeder nets and floating traps are limited in size so I couldn't see a whole bunch of 1 inch fry in them and I read enough stories of the adult fish shredding the net or killing the fry by biting them through the net or scaring the fry into jumping out of the trap.

I think a separate tank would work best. The traps can work in separating new fry from older ones in fry tanks.

I do use a breeder net for my surprise dwarf neon rainbow fry.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, set up a separate 10 to 15 gallon with fine gravel and lots and lots of Java Moss. Put in a sponge filter. When you have fry that need to go in there, just empty 80% of the 10 gal and replace with water from the community tank. It's a great excuse for a water change. Exact setup will vary with the species you are breeding.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

keep the sponge filter in the main tank...transfering water will do next to nothing in terms of transfering bacteria. you can keep the tank in storage until you need it and yeah you can transfer some water from the main tank just dont count on water alone to transfer enough bacteria


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

bacterial colonies will be established in the sponge filter no matter where it is. The bacteria will ramp up very quickly to deal with the increased bioload of a few fry.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

frozennorth said:


> I think this depends on what kind of fish you keep. The breeder nets and floating traps are limited in size so I couldn't see a whole bunch of 1 inch fry in them and I read enough stories of the adult fish shredding the net or killing the fry by biting them through the net or scaring the fry into jumping out of the trap.
> 
> I think a separate tank would work best. The traps can work in separating new fry from older ones in fry tanks.
> 
> I do use a breeder net for my surprise dwarf neon rainbow fry.


Sorry, head was off somewhere...
I wasnt thinking of a breeder net. I have a rectangular structure made out of window screen and plastic frame work. Just hangs in the tank. Ugly as sin, but if I want survivors, they have to go in it.


----------

